# My First Charcoal Soap - now with lather pic added



## Ilovesoap (Nov 7, 2009)

Bamboo Charcoal -


----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow!!!  That is totally gorgeous soap!  Perfect   


Tanya


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning! For some reason I thought "Dragon" straight away.  :wink:


----------



## Manchy (Nov 8, 2009)

just - wow  :shock:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolutely perfect. Is this CP or Whipped soap and please share how much charcoal ppo if you don't mind. That is the exact depth of colour I am wanting to achieve.


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, now thats one gorgeous soap!!!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, this is cp that did gel. I used 1 tsp ppo of bamboo activated charcoal. I think that amount ppo is different for hardwood. I have some hardwood but, have not worked with it yet. I have heard so many good things about the bamboo that I decided to try it first. I have to say my raw soap was instantly black and I love the end result. That sort of bumpy texture in the black is the result of a few poppyseeds to give it a sort of stone like texture.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 8, 2009)

Ilovesoap said:
			
		

> Yes, this is cp that did gel. I used 1 tsp ppo of bamboo activated charcoal. I think that amount ppo is different for hardwood. I have some hardwood but, have not worked with it yet. I have heard so many good things about the bamboo that I decided to try it first. I have to say my raw soap was instantly black and I love the end result. That sort of bumpy texture in the black is the result of a few poppyseeds to give it a sort of stone like texture.



Thank you. I am not too sure what the source of my charcoal is, but I really hope it produces soap even half as lovely as yours.


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 8, 2009)

Awww, thanks! I'm sure yours will be lovely. 

The lather from this soap is ever so slightly on the gray end but, but mostly white. So I was thinking about using like a scant tsp next time. Just play around with it. If you have hardwood from what I understand too much will make your soap a little gritty so be careful. I think it takes quite a bit more also more like 1 Tbs. from what I have read - but keep in mind I have no experience with it as the very first charcoal I have ever used was in this batch of bamboo. Good Luck! and post a pic.


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

looks wonnnnnderful


----------



## nup (Nov 8, 2009)

Very impressive! Can't wait to try it too!


----------



## Ollieblue (Nov 8, 2009)

.......


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ollieblue said:
			
		

> It really is a perfect soap. I don't mind gray lather if the soap is as beautiful and dark as that.



 :? don't see gray lather...

Really love the colors and that stamp and textured top are beautiful!


----------



## sanjon (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! I'll be glad when I grow-up..LOL


----------



## Jody (Nov 11, 2009)

That soap is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## jarvan (Nov 11, 2009)

I am wondering about something. I have activated charcoal that would be used in a fish tank filter. Can this be crushed and used to color a batch? Where would I buy charcoal to use in soap besides on the internet?

I love, love, love the look of your charcoal soap and any charcoal soap.


----------



## Manda (Nov 12, 2009)

Your charcoal soap is awesome!  It looks like it belongs in a VERY posh bathroom  :wink:


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 12, 2009)

> I am wondering about something. I have activated charcoal that would be used in a fish tank filter. Can this be crushed and used to color a batch? Where would I buy charcoal to use in soap besides on the internet?



I would say your best bet if you don't want to order from a soap supply is to go to a health food store - by the activated charcoal in capsules and just open them up. I have read where a lot of soapers do that. I am not sure what the source of that kind of activated charcoal is - if it is  hardwood it may take more charcoal than bamboo.


----------



## ewenique (Nov 12, 2009)

Verrry nice!  Love the textured top.


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ezeriuke (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow so pretty, I would like to wash myself with this one  Where can I get some?


----------

